# Cherished numbers



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Is the cherished number plate craze now past it's sell by date ?. Does it look a bit naff to have one on a 3 or 4 year old motorhome now ?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Each to their own. If that's what people want what's it to do with anyone else!!

Johnny F


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

We picked up ours when we bought a used Volvo about 10 years ago. It's previous reg. had been kept by the seller and we were given L28WAG by the DVLA as a replacement.

We felt it was quite appropriate as we had dogs and so we've transferred it onto our vehicles as we changed. In the meantime the acronym Wives And Girlfriends has been coined and we're given to understand the no. is now worth a few thou. 

I find it much, much easier to remember than the 7 digit index on my camper, which even after two years I have to check every time I book in at a site. I s'pose we should really put it on the van instead of the OH's car. :roll:

So, given that it could be a little earner for us, long may the trend continue.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I always fancied BOL1K!! :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I like the ones that are totally non dating such as AB123 etc. 

Russell

I get really annoyed when I see reg plates distorted with numbers made to look like letters etc, or the black dot that serves as a screw strategically placed to distort characters.


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

When we bought our van last Autumn, the Dealer gave us a choice of 5 or 6 numbers...one of which has the letters MHL...Motor Home Les  Excellent !

cheers,
(MH) Les


----------



## 109782 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Cherished Number*

Hi I could not resist a response to this item. My number dates back to Derby 1910 the date of my fathers birth and was given to me to remember him by. The number is my initials followed by four numbers. Better than a churchyard gave stone. A pretencious site official demanded to know whether my camper van was infect a motorthome threatening not to let me in because it lowered the tone. Observing the number he changed his tune and smalmed all over me. Eventually irritated I responded with you are quite right my employer has gotten fed up with me forgetting my clock card number and bought me a permanent reminder to go on the works van this is it. I like my number and do not know or care what its value is. Its me! :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> I get really annoyed when I see reg plates distorted with numbers made to look like letters etc, or the black dot that serves as a screw strategically placed to distort characters.


Me too Russell. :roll:

Why do they seem to get away with it, if I put one of those on I'd get my collar felt in the first 24 hrs. Looks as if they want to show off but can't really afford a "proper" plate. :wink:

I've had one or two "cherished" numbers pass through my hands but generally don't use them. The last one I sold on Ebay made a very nice profit thank you. 8) What really upsets me is that I've got one on a dismantled car ATM which is a cracker - but because the car was off the road when the regs. changed it's now classed as non-transferable so I can't sell it.

I only have one ATM which has not been on a car for a couple of years but as it actually spells my first name (without any "adjusting") I'll be putting it on our next van (apart from anything else it saves paying the retention fees).

Love em or hate em, cherished numbers can be a very profitable sideline.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I wonder why it is that the DVLA won't re-issue 'old' registrations that are long gone?

My first car, a 1938 Series II Morris 8 4 seater Tourer reg. 8375HM went to the breakers circa 1968 and my fourth car a 1964 1071cc Austin Cooper S reg. 267WYC was scrapped in the early '70's. I can still remember those indexes from 30 years ago and would love to have one of them on the van. 

Andy


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

Lets not get confused with private numbers and cherished numbers as there is a big difference,
My kids bought my cherished plate for me and I love it 878 KLG and say it stands for Kind Loving Grandad.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> I wonder why it is that the DVLA won't re-issue 'old' registrations that are long gone?


It's worse than that Andy. :roll:

The car I have has been off the road for many years and when the DVLA records were computerised the owner at the time neglected to tell them that the car still existed. Consequently when the next owner bought it and asked the DVLA to confirm that its original number was still valid, they updated their records but made the number non-transferable. The result is that the car may never be restored but if it's scrapped the number dies with it forever.


----------



## 105693 (Jul 8, 2007)

To get a numberplate that say really reflects your name is very expensive,and you dont want to compromise.Why not just change your name by deed poll to your registration number?Hey presto.....100% accurate with your name on the plate and a lot cheaper!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

RMH said:


> To get a numberplate that say really reflects your name is very expensive,and you dont want to compromise.Why not just change your name by deed poll to your registration number?Hey presto.....100% accurate with your name on the plate and a lot cheaper!


Excellent suggestion. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Trouble is, I expect that unless you change your name to "XVT" or something similar you'll still need a few bob. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

RMH said:


> To get a numberplate that say really reflects your name is very expensive,and you dont want to compromise.Why not just change your name by deed poll to your registration number?Hey presto.....100% accurate with your name on the plate and a lot cheaper!


OK can I change my name to RX NPF please?

I s'pose I could claim dyslexia. 8O

Andy


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

bigfoot said:


> I always fancied BOL1K!! :lol:


 There used to be a Rolls around Nottingham with the unequaled 130LOX (just squeeze the 1 and 3 very close together).

I inherited a private plate when I bought a 740 Volvo est, the guy left it on.
It used to be his fathers initials which he didn`t share, they aren`t my initials either but it has the advantage of having not having a model year pre/suffix letter, it disguises the actual year of the car its fitted to but for me it just looks different and will be transfered to my current Audi A6 Avant. 
The Tabbert we are buying comes with a private plate that matches the model code A-FFB how cool is that!!!!

Rgds Paul


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Dont have a problem with cherished plates, bought one for SWMBO for 40th birthday. Just the ignorant prats who use illegal fonts to show that they do not have a brain.
Now if the Police want someone to nick......


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

*cherished numbers*

Hi :lol: 
I have had a cherished number since 'H' for the simple reason that I change my vehicles often so I would have trouble remembering ( it's an age thing ) The three vehicles I have a similar reg numbers so therefore easy to remember - it's worth the £80 - less to remember!!
regards
Richard

PS DollarYen did you get my last PM?


----------



## 109782 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Old numbers*



Steamdrivenandy said:


> I wonder why it is that the DVLA won't re-issue 'old' registrations that are long gone?
> 
> My first car, a 1938 Series II Morris 8 4 seater Tourer reg. 8375HM went to the breakers circa 1968 and my fourth car a 1964 1071cc Austin Cooper S reg. 267WYC was scrapped in the early '70's. I can still remember those indexes from 30 years ago and would love to have one of them on the van.
> 
> Andy


The DVLA doubtless have a reason to do with scrapped unidentifiable cars which makes mine a bit odd as i suspect it came off an old coal lorry.
Chris


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Donkeys years ago I saw a Roller legging around Trafalgar Square sporting the plate PEN 15 

It was the first time I became aware of the cherished number plate syndrome and also cursed the fact years later that all my first cars had plates worth a fortune.

But at my age and mentality I would not pay or even bother to put on a cherished number plate if it were given to me. Last thing I need is to draw attention to my vehicles in this day and age.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Choice*

Dare I mention my choice of 999, for 4 vehicles I own ?
Including an X prefix :wink:


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

I have had my number plate which starts with A.. JKS. It has been on at least 8 vehicles and now sits proudly on our motorhome. 

I object to having the year on my vehicle and think we should be given a number plate for the person and not the vehicle like they do in some other countries. 

We have 2 other vehicles but don't ask me what the numbers are!
Haven't a clue but I always know the number when we are in the MH!


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

"Donkeys years ago I saw a Roller legging around Trafalgar Square sporting the plate PEN 15"

Pusser

It is (was) on a red sports car at Kings Mill Hospital, Mansfield a few years ago

Geoff


----------



## 109782 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Cherished Number*



2kias said:


> I have had my number plate which starts with A.. JKS. It has been on at least 8 vehicles and now sits proudly on our motorhome.
> 
> I object to having the year on my vehicle and think we should be given a number plate for the person and not the vehicle like they do in some other countries.
> 
> ...


Our friend in Austria amazed me when we were getting ready to move off from their home he walked across to the car removed the number plate and fixed it to the motorhome in seconds. Grinning he commented you can't do that back home in England then you do not have the snow preventing you from getting this size of vehicle up the hill and away from the village for nearly six months at a time either. I agree with you make the numbers owner specific and for life.


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Numbers*

Hi to all

I have a photo of a MH from Iceland that was parked on the pier car park in Lerwick, Shetland, L1LL1 it was a 4x4 VW.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Each to his own I suppose, but I do think the northern ireland plates on chavs cars a bit naff. They seem to think they are the bees knees, but have obviously never been to ulster where everyone has a 'cherished number'. 

I do get irritated when people judge a vehicle merely by the date of the plate, and find them appealing for that reason alone.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Not naff

<------------------- 

however bending numbers and letters and sticking screws in to spell your name is


----------



## 109782 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Cherrished Number spotting*

Try this folks as somebody spotted the Roller No PEN 11 I think it was in Mansfield years latter. This was spotted at Christchurch Campsite Coleford Forest of Dean in 1972
ERN 1 E on an oval VW long before the cherished number craze it was attracking attention then. Don't be miserable folks this just a bit of fun and possibly not as expensive as having to buy the top of the range babe pullers.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: Cherrished Number spotting*



Boghopper said:


> Try this folks as somebody spotted the Roller No PEN 11 I think it was in Mansfield years latter. This was spotted at Christchurch Campsite Coleford Forest of Dean in 1972
> ERN 1 E on an oval VW long before the cherished number craze it was attracking attention then. Don't be miserable folks this just a bit of fun and possibly not as expensive as having to buy the top of the range babe pullers.


I remember it well - the car was a concours winner at all the shows as had been found at a house clearance...

As far as I can remember it wasnt an oval , but a 67 flat screen 1500


----------



## 109782 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Cherrished Number spotting*



J99Dub said:


> Boghopper said:
> 
> 
> > Try this folks as somebody spotted the Roller No PEN 11 I think it was in Mansfield years latter. This was spotted at Christchurch Campsite Coleford Forest of Dean in 1972
> ...


You have me intrigued I remeber the 1500 Fiat and certainly 1967 would be right for the E & F first time round is it possible that the number had changed hands before i saw it in 1972 if it was i bet that admin for it was interesting as I recall registering vehicle was just as chaotic then as now


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Private Cherished Plates*

Hello there all,

For the most part, I feel they are an obscene waste of money to say the least. This is in addition to being snobbish, vain and many other things.

When I bought a used S Class mercedes some years ago, I had to drive it around with the previous owners very short private plate on, these letters and numbers contained by coincidence my Initals. It was nothing short of embarrasing, could not wait for the thing to be taken off.

A Police officer we know had one bought by her husband. She sold it much to his disappointment. She said the trouble was, if you accidently upset anyone up in the traffic, they could easily remember you on the commute the next day.

Some ex friends and neighbours of ours bought each other a plate for Birthdays. They paid a stupid amount of money on them and were the type who always pleaded poverty.

My Dad had an old Ford pop and his issued reg was PNF8, this was at a time when there there were no (to my knowleage) cherished numbers. If he had left me the car and the plate was worth anything, I would have sold it for profit, just as he would have wanted.

Are there any good reasons for having one, other than to disguise the fact you have bought a second hand motor or disguise it's age??.

Trev.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Private Cherished Plates*



teemyob said:


> .... obscene waste of money ....snobbish... vain.....Are there any good reasons for having one


Pleasure? Enjoyment? Or is that too simple?

Dougie.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Private Cherished Plates*



asprn said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > .... obscene waste of money ....snobbish... vain.....Are there any good reasons for having one
> ...


BOL10X


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Private Cherished Plates*



teemyob said:


> BOL10X


There ya go. 

Dougie.


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

Maybe not exactly to do with Cherished plates but it reminded me of something my father recounted to me.
His father was driving through Belfast one day and suddenly noticed that the taxi in front of him had the same registration number as he had on his car. He did nothing about it but some weeks later he received a letter instructing him to change his number. The new number given to him caused him some merriment, it was OI 812 Mind you that was way back in the dim and distant past, must have been over 80 years ago.

Brian


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I've never understood the 'sourpuss' attitude to numberplates...

OK - if they dont float your boat then fine. We have several number plates for our fleet. None have cost a fortune, none require illegal bending/spacing and all are 'just for fun (surely why folk have motorhomes to start with)

One miseryguts here has stated he was embarrased by a plate on a car he bought - good grief, is your life full of so little that a number plate made you feel uncomfortable? No one died.

Obscene waste of money was quoted also - if someone has £250 spare for a number (and my L 8ULB plate cost just that as did the plates on my camper and my daughters Lupo) £250 is hardly obscene in motoring terms. In my book a £40K motorhome is obscene in some context.

Lighten up you miserable [email protected]


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Miseries*

Now come on J99DUB,

My response did start "For the most part"

I am not here to upset anyone, our opinions were asked and I gave mine along with the reasons.

No they don't float my boat,

You did not ask my initials!, it could be 'T'revor 'W'alters and I may have had '4' children whose names also all began with 'T'!.

No my life is far from full of so little, and yes your correct nobody at that time had died. However, Driving around in a car with two plastic plates with a so-called value of £25,000.00. Made me wonder how many people around the world could have benefitted from such a large amount of wasted* money.

Yes, £40,000.00 maybe obscene for a motorhome, at least it is of some use, a home for example.

Quote "Lighten up you miserable [email protected]" Now thats a tad harsh I don't think its me that needs to 
"Lighten up"










* Wasted is the opinion of the Author E&OE


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> "Donkeys years ago I saw a Roller legging around Trafalgar Square sporting the plate PEN 15"
> 
> Pusser
> 
> ...


A transplant from Roller to a Sports car which proves size does not matter :roll:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have posted this before but the cheapest and most hassle free way to get a personalised number plate is a follows.

Say your vehicles number is X617RCW then all you have to do is change your name by deed poll from i.e. Mr. Jones to Mr. X617RCW

This is cheap, no need for bent letters or screws in odd places. ops

(Mods: You may wish to move this to Top Tips) 8)


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

There are some good numberplates out there, although I would like one I wouldnt pay out a lot of money for one  
saw this at the Trafford Centre last week, now this I would like on my van   

Anne


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Private Cherished Plates*



teemyob said:


> Are there any good reasons for having one, other than to disguise the fact you have bought a second hand motor or disguise it's age??.


We bought one to celebrate our 25th Wedding Anniversary. As a proportion of the cost of the car we put it on, it certainly wasn't an obscene amount of money.
We've since transferred it to the last two MHs we've had!

Is that a good enough reason for you?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I saw on the news this morning that the numberplate No1 sold for 7 


million quid.Obviously money means nothing to this guy. 

tony


----------



## 109782 (Feb 8, 2008)

When you consider the fact that the newer number plates from the DVLA site go into the state funds presumably to service roads etc. Some of the older numbers are as has been stated no more expensive than a years **** and booze bill. Whoops! I Bet that statement has started another debate. Exspensive plates when sold commercially should attract a tax element and are in the realms of the super rich who have never stopped to consider what wastage really is. Whats the harm in a trade roundabout in number plates I can not see there are any real losers. Seen recently in East Anglia Big 1. Bad 1. FAT 1. And in Cornwall last summer W 1 LLY.
Vanity OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 101308 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Cherished Number Plates*

Has anyone seen the thread on MOT failure due to no Postcode on Number Plates?
It states that there is a suspension of this at present but what happens when it's lifted, will it be necessary to renew the plate on every vehicle change to comply with this?
:roll: Peter


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

ERNIE was originally issued to a split screen 1967 VW camper in North Lancashire/Preston. It was seen around Morecambe regulalry during my childhood

In IOM we have no year markesr and more limited numbers to play with.

We have up to 4 numbers and MAN and vice versa

MAN up to three numberas and A, B etc

MN plus up to 4 and vice versa

BMN, CMN etc and up to three and plus a letter and vice versa, but we still manage soem good personalisation

I have MAN 130Y, MAN 80Y is on a bike. MAN1C is on a mini


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*number plates*

Hi to all. We have two!! I worked on the rigs prior to my retirement and my wife and son bought me OIL **** for my birthday it's on my car.As a biker after various bikes we ended up with a goldwing 1500 and as our names are Jenny and Tom we bought J 15 OOT for it and this is now on our motorhome albeit squashed together to read J 1500 T!! cant pu it onto our goldwing trike now as it's a 1979 and you are not allowed to put a newer plate on an older vehicle.
It would be a very sad day if people could not do what they want after all Mr Brown gets enough from us all already !!!!
ride and drive safe to all !!!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Private Cherished Plates*



TheRallier said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any good reasons for having one, other than to disguise the fact you have bought a second hand motor or disguise it's age??.
> ...


Yes, that is a very sweet reason, his & hers medals. As I said before people got on their high horses "for the most part". Obviously if you read the context of my response, I did not mean everyone who has such a plate wether by choice or otherwise.

I like the comment about the **** and booze too, good point.

Trev.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

When I we bought our new Motorhome last December I treated myself to a "VAL" number plate  ,some may think it's naff but I rather like it 8) .

Val


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't know if it's been posted before but this lets you check if any reg. number is in use:-

https://www.mycarcheck.com/

PS. It gets rid of the PEN 1 S question!!!(and the W 1 LLY one)(and the BOL 1 K one)

I can't be bothered to check any more....YOU know who is spinning a story!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bigfoot said:


> I always fancied BOL1K!! :lol:


Amazingly enough Biggy it was issued, and belonged at one time to a colleague who worked with my wife. It was on a Renault 4 I think, btu I have no idea what happened to it after the dope sold the car on for just the normal book price.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If anyone would like an inexpensive, distinctive plate I suggest you check out www,wilsonsauctions.com. I just bought EAZ 343 for £250 including all fees and the transfer fee. I bought it to put on a new van because it will not give the age of the van away in a few years time, Regards Alan.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Look am having a midlife crisis before anyone asks. 8O 

Had to have a number for our van we have 2 sausage dogs and hubby put foot down on W31NER (it was sold anyway) he said he may get a complex driving it around. Thought the van was huge when we got it until we lived in it for 3 hours so then felt small so went for W33NAY - its part of our surname anyway thats my excuse. Hubby thinks am pretentious - he can think what he likes! :lol: 

I just think they are fun and love to see em around apart from those with spaces - when I went to have ours made up the chap said he would only do standard ones so where they get the spaced ones from goodness knows.

I could have had a flashy merc with a number plate on .... actually now there's a thought !!! :roll:


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

I have W4AVE on my camper says it all really also lots of folks wave and makes a talking point when we pull up on sites, Ihave several plates i like them and if it upsets some people tuff my choice.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

EJB said:


> I don't know if it's been posted before but this lets you check if any reg. number is in use:-
> 
> https://www.mycarcheck.com/
> 
> ...


Not sure why that is as I am still in touch with my mate who was with me when we saw it back in the 1970's so I know I am not imagining it. Also it was PEN 15 (one five) not 1S (one ess). But that does not come up either. 

p.s. Neither has my number for my first Ford stand up and beg Popular 8O


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pusser

Well that link is next to useless, I've just searched for three numbers that I know are on retention (one currently owned by me) and it doesn't come up with any of them. :roll: Bear in mind that a large proportion of private plates spend a lot of time on retention.

I believe that PEN 15 was actually issued by Bury MBC in the late 1950s and I'm pretty certain it still exists, I seem to recall seeing it for sale a few years ago. I believe that they declined to issue PEN 1S.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

What a set of nobs! 8O


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

The hunt is on for fifteen pens 8)


----------



## 109782 (Feb 8, 2008)

thieawin said:


> ERNIE was originally issued to a split screen 1967 VW camper in North Lancashire/Preston. It was seen around Morecambe regulalry during my childhood
> 
> In IOM we have no year markesr and more limited numbers to play with.
> 
> ...


Good to see this post next question how good is your memory I think ERN1E Yellow botton white top. I wonder where ERN1E is today. Who knows may be still on a camper.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

ERN 1 E is here:-
Land Rover Range Rover Hse Td6 Auto.

As to the USELESS comment numbers are not listed if retained.
In other words, if it's not clear, how can the vehicle be indicated when retained numbers are not on vehicles?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

EJB said:


> how can the vehicle be indicated when retained numbers are not on vehicles?


Numbers on retention are all listed on the DVLA database as allocated to the last vehicle that bore them, ie: my own reg, although not having been on a car for over a year is still listed as being on my wifes Renault, even though that car now bears a different number. This was evidenced the other day when I rang my insurers for a cover note on that number, the girl on the other end immediately told me that the number was on a Renault from her database. It doesn't show as "in use" on the link given.

The AA and RAC databases will bring up all these numbers on enquiry, hence my comment that the one quoted was "useless" as it would lead an enquirer to believe the number was non-existent which is untrue.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The aim of the FREE site is to indicate that a particular number IS on a registered vehicle.
For the average interested person this is adequate. If someone is seeking a particular number they would logically contact the DVLA and/or the 'cherished numbers companies'.
I've used the site for a few years now and apart from delays in updating it has been spot on. My last action was to transfer from one car to another then scrap the first car. The site gave me the correct info within a couple of weeks.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ted

I must admit I haven't searched registration number databases for some time as I don't deal in plates or cars so I thought I'd have a go. Now the AA and RAC ones used to come up with the full DVLA list - not now I'm afraid, seems all of these searches are now getting into my "useless" category. :roll: 

Shame really, I once spent a whole evening looking which of the many cars I've owned in the past was still around. The only ones I found still going were a 1960 Austin Healey (UDR 998) and a 1973 MGB (SAB 12L). Can't do it any more it seems yet the insurance companies still have full access.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Both your MG and Triumph are listed!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ted

I take it you mean my Triumph Roadster?

I've another 1940s Triumph though (LVS 400) which is on SORN and isn't listed although it does exist and is on the DVLA database, also I'm certain that the Austin Healey is still around but that one doesn't show either. Must be because they're either on SORN or retention. Misleading isn't it, these cars and registrations are in existence yet they don't show on any publicly accessible database, yet a couple of years ago they did.


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi All

In the realm of all things naf I suppose that we come quite well up the scale of things:-

Alfa Romeo X30 TAY
Smart Passion X31 TAY
Motorhome Saving up for X29 TAY

The YETI


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

EJB said:


> I don't know if it's been posted before but this lets you check if any reg. number is in use:-
> 
> https://www.mycarcheck.com/
> 
> ...


I am truly sorry. Me and me mate decided in the seventies to pretend we had seen a funny number plate. For years I have bathed in the glory of telling people this hysterical story and it now time for me to come clean. I can only apologise for my in excusable behaviour but I only wanted to be liked by everyone.

Please Mods put me back in prison where I belong. I am so ashamed.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

ciderdaze said:


> I have W4AVE on my camper says it all really also lots of folks wave and makes a talking point when we pull up on sites, Ihave several plates i like them and if it upsets some people tuff my choice.


Thats nice! :lol: We will look out for you!

Val


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Is this real or a joke...

LINK HERE


----------



## sheepish22 (Jan 24, 2006)

We are waiting for delivery of our new Burstner Nexxo T660. Hopefully will be here in August.
The delay is due to us wanting a white Nexxo, which apparently takes longer to produce than the flashy Ice Blue!
We are also in the process of buying a personalised number plate:

N3XXO

Some may find this extragavant but it is less than the cost of 'flashy' paintwork and represents les than 2% of the cost of the vehicle. 
Can't wait for new motorhome to arrive. We traded in our Hymer 494 a week ago and are feeling lost already.

Nice to hear fellow motorhomers are happy with their Burstner's.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

If you see a silver T4 Westy with a DUX cherished plate, give us a wave!

SD


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

EJB said:


> I don't know if it's been posted before but this lets you check if any reg. number is in use:-
> 
> https://www.mycarcheck.com/
> 
> ...


Sorry EJB - you are wrong for once. :wink:

A colleague of my wife had BOL 1K on his Renault 4, but the twerp let it go when he sold the car.   

We used to kid him that he should have waited for an "X" registration, as people might think he was afflicted in the same way as Hitler (allegedly!). :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I don't know about the others, but that one most certainly did exist - even if it has since been deleted. :? :?

Cheers.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*999's*

I have managed to have a few 999 numbered plates over past years, with my initials as suffix and various prefixes.
So new Rapido seems to cause comment, as it is recognisable as new model, but with S prefix.
Got X, S, T & N currently. Had K & L.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

I will be transferring my number onto any replacement motorhome I buy. Just love having freedom.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Whats all the fuss about we spend thousands of pounds on veicles and then a few quid on a personal number.
I purchased A15DTP and A16DTP years ago at a cost of £99 each and have still got them
Two years ago when we purchased our m/h i bought H15DTP for a couple of hundred pounds.
Last year i bought my wife a new car and had the choice of numbers to pick from.
I picked MX 57 EOS.
I am now waiting for an MX5 owner or Volkswagon EOS owner to pull me up and ask me to sell the number.
.Regards Dave p

Teenymob please note reg BOL10X used to be on a volkswagon in 
Sheffield a few years ago.


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

gaspode said:


> Hi Ted
> 
> I take it you mean my Triumph Roadster?
> 
> I've another 1940s Triumph though (LVS 400) which is on SORN and isn't listed although it does exist and is on the DVLA database, also I'm certain that the Austin Healey is still around but that one doesn't show either. Must be because they're either on SORN or retention. Misleading isn't it, these cars and registrations are in existence yet they don't show on any publicly accessible database, yet a couple of years ago they did.


But the dvla is publicly accessible - your car is a 1947 model, 1776cc and was due to be taxed in 1992, according to them.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Pusser said:


> Is this real or a joke...
> 
> https://www.regtransfers.co.uk/main...5&index=0&st=&plateid=52693891&criteria=pen15


Looks real enough - unless regtransfers has set it up as a spoof to get interest

This is from their website

_Registration: PEN 15 
Price: £99,995 
Purchase PEN 15

Describing the worth of this somewhat unique number plate is a little tricky, even for ourselves. We could say it is ideal for anyone whose name begins with PEN, we could even say is spells pennies and would therefore appeal to an accountant. But let's just accept the obvious and call it what it is: a very naughty number.

It's strange how a perfectly ordinary word describing part of the male anatomy can create so much fuss, fun and offence. Just why it should do so in this enlightened world is anyone's guess. But thankfully offence to some is pure fun to others. For example, we have tried publishing this in a very well known national newspaper, but they banned the ad containing it. Which is strange really, as they are quite willing to print pictures of naked women every day of the year. What is it about the male form, or any mention of it, that upsets so? Perhaps a lady editor!

The most endearing thing about this cheeky little number plate is that it attracts a great deal of attention. Whilst driving around with it on our company Smart car, passing motorists and their passengers have made many an interesting gesture as they took pictures on their mobile phones. Goodness knows where they ended up being sent.

This particular registration has been the cause of more "Carry On-Style" double-entendres than we care to remember. If you think that by owning it you too could get that extra special bit of publicity for your company, why not call our sales team on: 01582 477333, between 8am and 11pm, 7 days-a-week and find out just how quick and easy it can be done?_

Cheers

Dave


----------

